# Going to look at 2 dogs tomorrow! :)



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Our family is excited that we'll be headed to the kennel to meet 2 rescue dogs. The one that caught our eye immediately has one of those faces that you just can't resist and is an 18-month-old shepherd-rottie mix. The other is a real survivor, another 18-month-old who already had her first litter of puppies who entered the rescue with her and were adopted out. Both are, from talking to the rescue worker, medium energy dogs with basic obedience and housebreaking behind them, good with kids, cats, and other dogs.

We're looking forward to meeting both these sweet girls, but also preparing ourselves in case they aren't a fit. Our plan is to look at rescues first and then only go to a breeder as a backup. I plan on taking the kids with us and seeing how each dog does with them. It will be a little harder to tell since at least one of them has been kept in a kennel after leaving the shelter, so she'll have a lot of pent up energy and anxiety. The main thing I'm looking for is a dog that isn't too wound up to be around the kids and has more of a laid-back, relaxed personality.

Wish us luck!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

We decided to hold off a couple of weeks. This will give us time to doggy-proof the house better, prepare, and also deal with a possible last minute trip in a couple of weeks without having to board a dog right after adoption.

In the meantime, we are looking at breeders for the breed we're most interested in, just adopting a rescue doesn't look like the right choice for us. We're also going to keep thinking and researching.

We thought/talked it over and decided it was best not to see dogs we might not be able to adopt right away rather than fall in love and we want to wait until we're sure we won't have to go anywhere without the dog for several months.

When it's the right time, I'm sure the right dog will come along. For now, we're back to reading and hoping.


----------

